# OPF Waiting! Done!!!!



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy is due in march anywhere from the 9th to the 15th















bred to my buck Ironwood


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! I'll be following!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy is looking right on track for march 9th! just starting to build a tiny udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fiona is also pregnant! she is now living with the does again. and getting a mix of plain grain 16% protien, beet pulp shreds, alfalfa shreds, alfalfa pellets, and free choice grass hay. 
fancy's udder is growing!
fiona's teats are filling (she's due in april)!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

sadly i had to make aa decision i feel bad about. As i said above fiona is living with the does again. she has never fit in with the herd. so i mad the decision to sell fiona... once she kids. i will keep a doeling from her and her mother. Fiona will be moving to the local dairy farm where she will be cared for and milked.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

fancy is on day 126 today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you had to make that hard decision, never easy.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

it's all good. i know she will be cared for and i can see her if i want to also


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Does got their vit e/selenium gel, replamin plus, copper bolus, probios and zinc tonight. buck is getting his stuff tommorow.

i use human zinc tablets, for humans they are daily pills. hwo often should i give them to the goats?

I felt fancy's baby(s) move today!(dance)(woot)


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

for the zinc i don't want to OD so i have only been giving the tabs every other day or every 2 days.
is that too much?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

@mariarose , any ideas on dosage?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Old Post Farm said:


> Does got their vit e/selenium gel, replamin plus, copper bolus, probios and zinc tonight.


This may be too much.
Replamin Gel Plus is really high in selenium and in copper, and it has probiotics in it. So you didn't need the Probios at all, and you've stacked the selenium and the copper all at once. There is also a good amount of zinc in there, it just isn't in proportion to the copper.

Consider only giving your bucks the Replamin and the zinc?


Old Post Farm said:


> for the zinc i don't want to OD so i have only been giving the tabs every other day or every 2 days.
> is that too much?


Maybe, yes. Maybe, no. It all depends on the other mineral interactions and how much they are getting and what form it is.

I'm wondering if maybe you are not trusting your mineral mix enough and are putting your effort into products that are meant only to be supplements to your mineral mix.

I personally expect my mineral mix and my various salt licks to do all the heavy lifting and I just tweak it for an individual here and there. Or groups of individuals, who because of breed characteristics or age or state of pregnancy, are sharing a problem.

I don't remember your chosen mineral mix. What is the ratio of copper to zinc? You don't want that to get too far out of whack. And what are the ppm levels? I'm sorry. I just don't remember these details.

I'm so happy you are feeling babies. That is such an awe inspiring event for me.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you for your reply. i need to grab the tag off of my mineral bag, i wll get back to you.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

new pictures of both girls
fiona 








fiona








fiona







fancy








fancy







Fancy








fancy gets super posty when she is pregnant then her legs angle again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

@mariarose









*Purina 6% Phosphorus Cattle Mineral, 50 lb.*

Guaranteed Analysis:
Calcium (Ca), (max.) 14.00%, Calcium (Ca), (min.) 12.00%, Phosphorus (P), (min.) 6.00%, Salt (NaCl), (max.) 11.00%, Salt (NaCl), (min.) 9.00%, Magnesium (Mg), (min.) 4.00%, Potassium (K), (min.) 1.00%, Manganese (Mn), (min.) 3,600 PPM, Zinc (Zn), (min.) 3,600 PPM, Copper (Cu), (min.) 1,200 PPM, Iodine (I), (min.) 60 PPM, Selenium (Se), (min.) 27 PPM, Vitamin A, (min.) 150,000 IU/LB, Vitamin D3, (min.) 5,000 IU/LB, Vitamin E, (min.) 150 IU/LB.

they also have kelp mixed in with these minerals. 5lbs to 40lbs 


mariarose said:


> I'm wondering if maybe you are not trusting your mineral mix enough and are putting your effort into products that are meant only to be supplements to your mineral mix.


i haven't been able to give minerals to the goats for 3 weeks because my buck broke the feeders and i hadn't had a chance to get more until monday:hide:. Fiona has show signs of zinc defficency for a long tome though. hair loss on her nose and rough coat.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i think i felt fiona's baby(s) move!:clapping:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yesterday every body got their hooves trimed and visually health checked (by me).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

forgot to say I have a vet appontment for thursday.

@mariarose - do you have any ideas on what i can do to imprive my mineral situation


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Following! Sorry about Fiona


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello again, @Old Post Farm 
What is the vet visit for? General checkup or is someone having problems?

Has Fiona improved at all since the 12th (when you gave all the supplements). Probably not, mineral changes take time, especially when it seems the babies get it first...

Yes, there are some things you could think about

Get the mineral feeders back up in operation. You probably have, but just for the sake of first things first...

I'm familiar with that mineral mix and it is a good all around mineral. An upgrade, if you can find it, is the Purina Wind and Rain, Storm. It isn't an upgrade on the amounts, but on the ingredients. The ingredients are better, so the goats use them more easily.

Although many people mix kelp into their minerals and they do it successfully, Consider not doing that any longer.

I don't see how that doesn't throw off the proportions and amounts of minerals in the mineral mix. The Guaranteed Analysis isn't useful or accurate any longer.

Perhaps that doesn't matter much when the minerals are very available, but when they aren't, such as in yours, cutting the amounts further may not be in your goats best interests.

I like kelp. I'm a kelp fan. I think kelp should not be an after market addition to mineral mixes but offered separately.

Do you offer a salt lick? If so, what kind? If not, consider offering one. @goathiker introduced me to this one, which you might really like.
https://www.doitbest.com/products/759243
Nice cobalt, zinc, and organic iodine content.
A selenium salt lick is advisable as well.

Were I you, I'd keep giving the Replamin Gel, and since Fiona and your buck need more zinc than the others, I'd supplement their zinc for a while. One way I have found to do this is to buy a good sheep mineral and offer it separately from my goat mineral so they have a choice if they want more copper or if they want more zinc.

Mixing some ZinPro into your kelp is another idea. Or offering one of your human zinc pills when you give the Replamin is another idea.

My goats are living in intense stress right now. Even though I can't give individual supplements and attention, I am trying to help as much as I can. I believe that the various minerals and salts I have out are helping very much.

This is why I say this...

Hardly any foot issues even though they are living in mud, a very few, very mild cases of respiratory illness, no pneumonia deaths. One doe kidded prematurely and I don't know everything that happened there. I definitely have a mite problem which I'm trying to keep under control by Ivermectin. And one boy has a staph infection from laying on wet ground/bedding.

Currently I have my goat mineral out, my sheep mineral out, and 3-4 different salt licks. The goats are eating about 3 times as much goat as sheep mineral, but the sheep mineral is definitely being consumed. I've run out of copper sulphate, when I get that again, I'll put it out again. My kelp was ruined and I can't afford to buy any more, because I'm scrambling to afford hay, because a lot of my hay was also ruined.

So, those are my ideas, and why. Pick and choose as you will.

Good luck with the vet visit.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I think kelp should not be an after market addition to mineral mixes but offered separately.


:hide: i already have the minerals and kelp mixed



mariarose said:


> What is the vet visit for? General checkup or is someone having problems?


general checks and cae/cl testing to see if i can dam raise or if i have to utilize the prevention program.



mariarose said:


> Has Fiona improved at all since the 12th (when you gave all the supplements).


one of Fiona's problems was her nose was getting scratched by the hay feeder and she was getting sores on her nose (not sore mouth because no one else other than the buck on the same side of the hay feeder had the sores) the sores on her nose are healing but she does still have zinc defficiency.



mariarose said:


> Do you offer a salt lick? If so, what kind?


i have a selenium salt lick that the goats love and use often


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Old Post Farm said:


> i already have the minerals and kelp mixed


That's fine. Next bag, consider not mixing them.

I'm glad you brought this up again, because I wanted to clarify. My minerals have kelp in them, as an ingredient, and I see that as different, because those values are incorporated into the Guaranteed Analysis already, not a change to them.


Old Post Farm said:


> general checks and cae/cl testing to see if i can dam raise or if i have to utilize the prevention program.


OIC, Very good thinking. Good luck.


Old Post Farm said:


> i have a selenium salt lick that the goats love and use often


I have one of them, too.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

vet came did blood draws, gave us banamine and BoSe. bose for the pregnant does. banamine just to have


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy is on day 138! only two more weeks. 

but i will be away next weekend so it wouldn't suprize me if she kidded then 
i am acctually hoping for a buckling from her because my bucks buckling from last year looks amazing and i can start a stud service!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I DEFINATLY felt Fiona's baby(s) move 
both does are carrying super low this year fancy was carrying nice and high last year but this year she has stayed hollowed out


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

8 more days!!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

baby(s) were VERY active yesterday. im guessing they are getting into possition. fancy's ligs aren't soft but they are getting deepeer if that makes sence? fancy lost her mucous plug 2 days ago. i am thinking she will pop early


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Active doesn't always mean she is getting ready to kid.

Do know, they can start losing their mucus plug a month or so before kidding.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I know but i have a for-sure due date on her for this weekend.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

3-5-18















3-5-19

I am going more by Fancy's udder because that is what really pointed to her getting ready to kid last year. Last year sshe kidded on march 17th, this year her due date is march 9th, the difference is extremely visible between the pictures.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

btw she's on day 146


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

3-6-19







3-5-19








more mucous!

she still has her ligs but is being a total B**** today so i am thinking she will go early.

Fancy is shivering and not eating much, I know it is a sign of Pregnancy toxemia or ketosis but i don't remember which one. or the treatment


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a perfect blue collar for her most-likely huge single buckling :kid2: :storkboy:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

her udder didn't grow like this last year. it filled while she was kidding.
are does usually consistant in their signs of kidding from year to year?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> Fancy is shivering and not eating much, I know it is a sign of Pregnancy toxemia or ketosis but i don't remember which one. or the treatment


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Woooooo Whooooooo! 
Fancy's pooch is looking much more swollen at her noon check, she is definatly laying down more than usual, staring off into space and "checking" on her belly too. 
we are getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies????


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I check about every three hours, so I don't know. 
the one thing i know for sure is fancy never had any mucous last year untill she was in active labor. so for me actually seeing mucous on her today is a BIG sign she is very close.. 
i might change her checks to every two hours depending on how Fancy is acting. i have two meetings tonight so i will be gone for around four hours she'll probably kid then


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I accidentally bought clostrum supliment instead of replacer(headsmash) i can't make another trip to TSC today. if i feed pasturizedd colostrum will it be ok to use this along with it?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

:update: on Fancy, still no babies but, her ligs are definatly softening and her back end loosening, udder is bigger than yesterday, she keeps looking at her back end as if to see if there is a baby yet. now she is also being very lovey and nibbles on my fingers and is following me around. Barn cam is set up for midnight checks (and any time). 

I am hoping for buck doe twins, but I wouldn't mind a single buckling:storkboy::storkgirl::kid2::kid3::kid:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy is the one with her back to the camera. this is from the barn cam. 
I forgot to mention before but Fancy is also hollowing out in her sides as well


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy last night staring off into space.
:update::update::update::update::update::update::update:

Fancy also seems to be having small contractions!
maybe I will have kids this weekend


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy has dropped, and is looking at her belly and head pressing.
I think we are getting much closer to kids


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy had one light contraction at 10:40 A.M. went out to check her after that, and her ligs are much softer than they were. not gone but looser. she is up and down now too
(dance) I am so excited. i just know she will have a buckling, but i want a wether so either way buck or doe I don't care.
guesses as to what she will have and how many?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So exciting!! (dance)


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yeah it is, do you have any other does due soon?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I SHOULD be done with kidding season, but I had 2 unplanned pregnancies again this year.  So I have 2 heavily pregnant, almost yearlings - a Mini Lamancha and a Kiko.
The Mini-Lamancha will be going to her new home soon after she kids. She just WILL NOT stay in any type of fencing, and she's brain washing/partnering with the previously very well behaved Kiko doeling, which is why they're both pregnant right now. 

I'm guessing that Fancy will have twin doelings! :storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

your getting rid of Dipity?

I am hoping buck doe twins but i think she has a HUGE single
good luck with your FFs, 
I am really nervous for my FF to kid, she is not very wide so I am concerned she wil have trouble


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, we are selling Dipity.  I've tried everything to get her to stop jumping fences, but she is just as bad as ever! She's making life difficult and it isn't fun having to deal with naughty goats on a daily basis. 
Plus, I only have Nubian bucks, so right now this tiny girl is bred to a full sized Nubian (possibly a Kiko, but I doubt it). Next year she'll just do the same thing, and it's too much of risk letting her get bred to a big Nubian again. I have 3 buyers lined up to get her with her baby/ies (if everything goes well), and the 1st one bought 2 kids from me in 2016. She takes awesome care of her goats, and I know Dipity will be going to a great home.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Well at least she will go to a good home.

Fancy's ligs are very loose STILL not gone but an indent is visible by her tail head


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

just checked Fancy and her pooch is super swollen, her udder looks a little bigger, and her ligs are losening more.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

pctures later


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

pics from yesterday, today she is eating less and even more hollowed out. Fancy had more mucous today.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I had help cleaning out the stall yesterday so the girls have a fresh new stall! it was divided down the middle but i took the divider out. whithout the divider that stall is about 12ft by12ft. using the divider we will make another stall, maybe 2 depending on how big it ends up being. 
I haven't checked Fancy yet today but we are supposed to have horrid wether today.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

still no babies but ligs are softer still, and pooch is VERY swollen.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

:update:babies were EXTREMELY active today, I think they are getting into position. Fancy dropped two days ago. 
after the kids are in position when do the does usualy start labor?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> after the kids are in position when do the does usualy start labor?


1 day after right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are talking about the standing behind her and all of a sudden she has dropped in the belly, doesn't look as round, it can be within hours or sooner. 
It all depends on the doe really. 
Although if they are indeed in position, it is time. 

Does she have any other signs?
How is she acting?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she is building herr udder, stretching more, lost mucous plug, soft ligs (not gone), dropped (since friday), pooch is swollen. she is still eating well and definatly wants her space from the other girls, head pressing some. Fancy is being very lovey to me and is sniffing me to see if i am her baby. 

baby(s) was kicking a lot today and kicked Fiona through Fancy (lol)

yesterday was Fancy's due date, so basically she can go any time. especially with the signs she is showing. last year she showed no signs she was going to kid until she was in active labor


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

picture from 10:20 P.M. last night

fancy has been separating herself from the other two, earlier this morning she was laying in the corner of the stall. more discharge today, ligs are getting softer, and she is definatly acting weird:bonk:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I am going to be away for the whole weekend from mid day friday to late night sunday.
Fancy's last possible due date is the 16th of this month (but she was in heat on the 10th of october). so she is either on day 152 or 145. I don't want to have the care taker have to worry about Fancy kidding while I'm gone. I am thinking about inducing (possibly). i have been doing reaserch and if i do need to induce i think i will do it tommorow since it takes a while for them to kid. Oppinions? is there any way to stimulate kidding without inducing?
any thoughts advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

:update: Fancy had a string of goop hanging and her udder is much bigger, ligs almost gone the size of a size 2 u.s knitting needle but soft. of corse after i start planning to induce her lol. 

(dance) :storkboy::storkboy: twin bucks or a single buck is my bet for Fancy


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

still nothing from Fancy. 
Should I consider inducing her tonight? :shrug: I'm just not sure


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Personally I would never induce for any reason except the doe's life is at risk (aka toxemia). Do you know any local goat owners who have kidding experience and would be willing to come by this weekend while you're gone if she hasn't kidded by Friday?

I'm sure she'll kid before you leave since she would be at Day 157 by then...


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she is killing me. 
The onlt persson I trust runs a dairy and I feel bad asking for help because there are goats kidding therre too. 
The buck left the pen on the 16th of october so she (if she was bred on the last day) would be 150 days on friday. but she was strongly in heat on the 10th of october and bred then. she took that heat I know for sure


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy has dropped even lower today









ths was just for fun, but I used a magic 8 ball and asked if Fancy was going to kid today. the anser was "most likely". then I asked if Fancy was going to kid thursday. the answer was defiatly. lol I just thought this was funny


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy's udder is HUGE and much tighter too!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Post Farm said:


> Fancy's udder is HUGE and much tighter too!


Good girl - she'll have them before you leave


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

udder much bigger
ligs mostly gone (like a toothpick but much softer) 
posty
staring off into space 
separating herself from other two does
dropped belly
pooch swollen
mucous plug gone
acting weird 
BUUUUUT... she's still eating extremely well. Uggh!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy is having contractions! No goo yet but she usually dosen't have any until hard labor. (dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here come the beautiful healthy kids and an easy birth!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the contractions are gettng longer and much closer together. poor girl. i kicked the other two out of the barn and she is much happier


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she is litterally eating right now lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

no progress yet should I be worried? it has been over 1 1/2 hours


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Eating during contractions is quite normal!

She has not laid down and given a hard bearing push right? I would not be concerned yet if that is the case.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she dosen't usually kid laying down so I was just starting to get worried


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fancy had twin Bucks! I'm so in love with them


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

names are Phineas and Ferb


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Great names!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

Congrats! Glad they came before you left!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww nice lil bucklins


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, they're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Great. Cute fellas. Congratulations.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thanks every one. 
next girl due is Fiona, Fancy's daughter from 2017. she is due around april 1st or maybe earlier i don't have a solid due date in her like i did Fancy. 















pictures from march 5th


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I have decided to focus on mini Saanens now so i will not be keeping any kids this year. (unless fiona has a doe). since i need a saanen i will be keeping Fancy, and since honey is a mini sable she will be staying too. as well as mable for her fiber.

on a funny note, fancy needed a break on saturday after keeping the other does away from the kids all night.








LOL!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait I must be missing something.... Who is Mable?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh sorry she is the kid i am fostering/adopting she is pygora nigerian cross


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh that's right! I should've remembered that from your other thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully she didn't lay that way too long?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't know but she is fine so i am not worried. 
fiona's little ff udder is so cute i will have pictures later


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

this morning i milked Fancy for the first time and made cheese, I am soooo excited to be able to make cheese and ice cream and just plain milk!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Can Corid and Agrimectine be used at the same time? 
and can Agrimectine and/or Corid be used on pregnant does?

here are some cute pictures from the other day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes for the same time. I wouldn't use minimum the first couple months of pregnancy. Unless you have a bad case verified by fecal, I'd try not to worm a pregnant female.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How far along is she?

Cute babies.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she is due this month but seems like she will go in the next week or two


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A ways to go. 
I know the wait is torture.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fiona kidded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Buck/Doe twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the doe will be retained for my breeding program, her registerd name will be "Old Post Farm Alma Pearl" Pearl for short

that concludes my kidding season


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

pearl


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! That doeling was a long time in coming, but I'm sure she was well worth the wait! Beautiful little girl. :inlove:

Are you going to let Fiona raise them?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the buckling yes and possibly I will be fostering another buckling. the doeling will be on the bottle because of the CAE prevention stuff.

OH! and Fiona's birthday is today so she and her daughter share the same b-day and Fancy's b-day is the 10th of this month. apparently april is the month for does to be born in this family.:shrug:

I have waited two years for a saanen doeling and you are right @Goat_Scout it was well worth the wait. she is so sweet and is sitting on the couch watching TV with me right now. (yeah I'm that person)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, really cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a cutie! Congratulations


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Pearl and Mable.
Mable is 2.5 months old now but is a mini mix.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Hello again, @Old Post Farm
> What is the vet visit for? General checkup or is someone having problems?
> 
> Has Fiona improved at all since the 12th (when you gave all the supplements). Probably not, mineral changes take time, especially when it seems the babies get it first...
> ...


Maria, I don't know if you're around on the forum at the moment - but on the topic of zinc - does replamin cancel out zinc because of the copper levels? If so, I may have just solved one of my problems as to why I am still dealing with zinc deficiencies!!


----------

